# Dirty girl camping



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

We're at the lake, enjoying the nice weather. It's in the low 70s today. Leila's enjoying it too but she sure needs a bath now. They let the water down recently to improve the water and will let it fill back up in January. 












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Cute pictures, and I say she will need a bath.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she looks adorable! If they get dirty you know they!ve had fun!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Cute pics. so is that a portable dog run? Comes in handy


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! Can you see the pine straw and leaf hanging on her chin in some? Lol!



mdbflorida said:


> Cute pics. so is that a portable dog run? Comes in handy


No, it's actually a toddler play yard. When I've used it in the house, we had it in an octagonal shape and it appears bigger that way. This is the first time using it rectangular. I did it this way so our chairs and small table for drinks would also fit on the carpet grass beside her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she is having the time of her life, mommy she might be dirty but happy and kissable :wub: I LOVE HER LITTLE OUTFIT SOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> she is having the time of her life, mommy she might be dirty but happy and kissable :wub: I LOVE HER LITTLE OUTFIT SOOOOOO CUTE


Thanks! I made it so she could sleep in it and stay warm because she won't keep a blanket on long. Hubby likes it too cool at night. But I thought it might help keep some of her clean while playing outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is that astro turf underneath her feet? And a potty pad!? Oh come on  you're camping, let her be a dog! Unless, of course, she's like Tucker, who prefers not to be very dog like. He totally thinks he's a little refined human. 

Rocky though, is total dog. I don't know else to put it, he's like a big lazy dog in a small dogs body. He's all about doing doggy like things and gettin dirty.

Sometimes a little dirt is a good thing for them  It will wash off! Cute pictures!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That's what Lacie looks like everyday....I like an all natural girl! She looks like she's having the time of her life...so cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww cute piccies, and she looks like she had fun... love her little outfit!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!



shellbeme said:


> Is that astro turf underneath her feet? And a potty pad!? Oh come on  you're camping, let her be a dog! Unless, of course, she's like Tucker, who prefers not to be very dog like. He totally thinks he's a little refined human.
> 
> Rocky though, is total dog. I don't know else to put it, he's like a big lazy dog in a small dogs body. He's all about doing doggy like things and gettin dirty.
> 
> Sometimes a little dirt is a good thing for them  It will wash off! Cute pictures!


Haha! I THOUGHT at first I was going to try to keep her as clean as I could for at least a day or two. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a good little camper! If I put Riley in that he would have a hissy fit!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks like she's having fun! Cute pictures!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll bet those chips want to go home w/Leila---in her fur!
I am not the best camper, can't imagine how dirty she would get if she was just free to run! I do ok w/the beach & sand though, just not straw & chips. 
It looks like she likes it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She did have fun and everything brushed off easily. She just needs a real bath with water and shampoo & conditioner now. We were supposed to stay until tomorrow but decided to come on home this morning. Daddy wanted to get a day to rest up tomorrow before going back to work Monday and we both wanted to watch our Gamecocks play football. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a fun trip. I know all about that pine straw and leaves sticking in the hair. We live in the country on 17 acres so it's that way everyday here.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a cutie! I love her little camping outfit!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a little doll baby!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! I think she's ready to go again. Anytime I go near the door, she's begging to go with me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really cute. She looks like she's right at home in the great outdoors!! :chili: I love when they have a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Leila is so darn cute. I love her happy little face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

